# ******* Microwave Guide



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a friend that knows how to weld and likes to make all sorts of things. I showed him the Microwave guide and he said that he could make one. This is his prototype (lol).


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice Ellis. If American Tackle does not release the baitcaster model soon I may have to make some like those. I am not sure I can wait until they release them in a couple of months.....


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

He better hurry and trademark/copywrite that prototype. Lol


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*lm on it*

Had this spinning rod that terry sold me the guides they where small all the way out so I rednecked it and it work, probably not as good as micro waves. It sure make it more accurate.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

Ill bet that works real good!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

It actual does!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Very nice Ellis. If American Tackle does not release the baitcaster model soon I may have to make some like those. I am not sure I can wait until they release them in a couple of months.....


Ben is sending me some samples of the MicroCasters now, so hopefully, they'll be released quicker than they were saying. I am anxious to try them out! Of course we can always fall back on our "Texas Engineers" and the ******* MicroWaves for now! lol


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I played with a set that Ben had at the Deer Park show and they worked great on the spinning rod and the baitcaster that he had.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

I just have to ask, given that the line on a casting reel is already under control and coming into the butt guide straight, unlike on a spinner where you are trying to control the oscillating coils, what possible good could a microwave guide do on a baitcasting rod? There isn't anything for it to do.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

RJH said:


> I just have to ask, given that the line on a casting reel is already under control and coming into the butt guide straight, unlike on a spinner where you are trying to control the oscillating coils, what possible good could a microwave guide do on a baitcasting rod? There isn't anything for it to do.


I didn't get to see/try the Bcasting setup that Ben had at Dpark, but I'm scratching my head, too. Maybe it will suprise us both? Trying to keep an open mind...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

why wouldn't you just use the smaller guide... I'm sorry guys, but I don't get this????? Why do you need two seperate guides?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Because of the arch of the line between the reel and the stripper*

When u cast a casting rod there is an arch that is caused between the reel and the stripper guide. That is what u dial out with your cast control on your reel. Just like the loops on the spinning rod the microwave larger ring allows the loops to transfer into the smaller guides quicker there fore longer cast. The same with the arch on the casting rod. This allows the small guides to take control of the line quicker. U make fun but it took me about 4 hour to put them guide on there and Aline them and make them stationary. O I forgot y'all are in to pretty not fuctional..........old low rider
Ps I'm gone fishing with those rods


----------



## Bronson1751 (Apr 25, 2013)

Spinning yes, bait casting maybe, I'll agree with RJH, and Goags.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

The first guide in the baitcaster guide train is actually the line guide holder at the reel itself. Most of the guides at the reel are much smaller than a 6 or 5mm guide so I'm not sure why the first guide in the train would have to be any larger than the guide in the reel itself. Like Jerry, I'll keep an open mind and it will be interesting to see how they pan out.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

My guess is that it is not necessary and does not do anything on a baitcaster, but the Mfg. is going to ride the popularity of the MW spinning guide by introducing it for casting and maybe even fly. No matter if it works on baitcasters or not, there are sales to be made so more power to them.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

The reel guide is not a tube it is a guide and the line is coming off the spool left right left. So the line coming out of the reel guide at different angles. I have been casting that casting rod all day long about two hundred cast and changed the baits several time and it amazed me. Minimal backlash I mean may be one I had pull out. My wife was telling me all day thats a nice cast it was always with one of those rod. Every rod I build from now on will have microwaves and hurry up with the casting. If u want to understand about the casting arch see if utube has a distance casting video.....,old low ride


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

The larger guide does nothing but hold the smaller guide. Besides, the level wind on a bait caster going right-left-right has a very minimal effect on the side to side movement of the line at the butt guide. Again... someone intelligently explain why I would need the weight of the extra guide when everything I'm trying to accomplish is done with the smaller guide? And yes, I do like um pretty, but they fish as well as any ugly stick...


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I made a couple of cast with the microwave guides and it did seem that I could cast farther with less effort. I don't know why it was easier to cast and had good distance but I am going to try a set of the MW's when I get caught up. The casting guides may do what the maker says they will do but I am skeptical. Actually I am a little skeptical of the spinning MW's, it could have been the blank that was making the difference. That is why I am going to build a MW rod for me, then I will know for sure.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

d4rdbuilder said:


> The larger guide does nothing but hold the smaller guide. Besides, the level wind on a bait caster going right-left-right has a very minimal effect on the side to side movement of the line at the butt guide. Again... someone intelligently explain why I would need the weight of the extra guide when everything I'm trying to accomplish is done with the smaller guide? And yes, I do like um pretty, but they fish as well as any ugly stick...


Don't quit your day job and next time I come I will have that rod when I come by ftu. I guess u did not find any video on distance casting and u can see how they have to dial the arch out between the stripper and the reel. Can u zip a reel, all I got to say about that is u are settling for less. When I cast i see the arch between the reel and stripper. O yes I forgot saltwater fishermen or not worried about accuracy the way the bass fisherman is........old low rider

Contempt pryer to investigation will keep u in everlasting ignorance ...Herbert Spence


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

It seems to me that if the line does not touch the big ring before it goes through the little ring then you would be just as well off using a small guide.
Pat


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Bennie, have you ever used a marking medium like talcum powder to see if the line touches the first guide in your microwave system? Also have you tried just using a small guide to start? I'm just curious, Mark.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuji has done extensive high speed video during development of the KR Concept and they have documented the "arch" described above. What's really happening is a wave created by the line as it instantly changes direction when coming off the spool at high speed during a cast. The back and forth travel of the line coming from the spool shoots a small "wave" of line right through the pawl guide and on toward the stripper. Because of that, Fuji recommended a size 10 stripper in the KR Concept which tames the wave and sends a smooth flow to the following 5.5. No "magic" needed. Microwave has done a great job of changing perception by constantly comparing itself to the Cone of Flight layout. In reality, it's no better than a properly built KR Concept rod and, in fact, MW is a little heavier in the tip section.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim for chiming in on this, I've never played with double guides or microwaves that's why I was curious.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Seems like we're discussing two separate setups in the same thread... I was talking about the bait casing setup which started this thread utilizing two separate guides. But, we can discuss the Microwave if you want... I use small guides on all my setups and have even built a couple of micro spinners (without the Microwave)... I never denied their casting abilities. Taming the line results in smoother and longer casts...I simply stated I see no reason to have a small guide inside of a larger guide when you can utilize a smaller guide such as in the KR Concept and forgo the weight of the larger guide... In other words... someone explain how my using two guides to accomplish what I can with one is an advantage to me as a rodbuilder... And oh yea... I still like um pretty!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Seems like we're discussing two separate setups in the same thread... I was talking about the bait casing setup which started this thread utilizing two separate guides. But, we can discuss the Microwave if you want... I use small guides on all my setups and have even built a couple of micro spinners (without the Microwave)... I never denied their casting abilities. Taming the line results in smoother and longer casts...I simply stated I see no reason to have a small guide inside of a larger guide when you can utilize a smaller guide such as in the KR Concept and forgo the weight of the larger guide... In other words... someone explain how my using two guides to accomplish what I can with one is an advantage to me as a rodbuilder... And oh yea... I still like um pretty!


We are talking about casting microwaves they just haven't made them yet. What I did was try simulate what was show to me at the show. The casting stripper guide was a#10 with a four in the center. 
Who ray someone has said something about the arch that y'all believe. I have always use Fuji concept. I said that a #3.5 or #4 stripper guide was crazy. If u are going to cast alot and change baits then a small stripper take away from the lure range of the blank. I'm Saying when u through just a hook and a piece of plastic u had better a #10 stripper for the arch to flow through.
I added that #10 stripper behind that #4 that l let someone talk me into. When that guide was added I could cast hard enough to see the arch and not backlash. If i even seen an arch before I was jamming my thumb to the spool to shut the reel down....,...,.old low rider. PS what we are talking about in weight is a few grams to have the rod preform to its utmost ability.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

I agreed with the formation of the line wave in casting set ups, yes. I in no way indicated that the "wave" is better controlled by a microwave guide than a good KR set up. We'll just have to agree to disagree on that one. I tend to agree with d4, they definitely are "prettier"


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

CroakerJO said:


> I agreed with the formation of the line wave in casting set ups, yes. I in no way indicated that the "wave" is better controlled by a microwave guide than a good KR set up. We'll just have to agree to disagree on that one. I tend to agree with d4, they definitely are "prettier"


Like i say either one works good to me, and the point im making that is a #4 stripper guide is not right and that it takes away from lure range of the blank. If u have a lure range of 5/8-1/4 the pretty little #4 stripper guide sure limits throwing that 1/4oz lure. The point is d4 is not using your kr setup because it's not pretty to have that # 10 stripper, BUT,BUT i put a#10 stripper on all my rods. Because I'm steel trying to build a custom fishing rod............old low rider


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

Now I'm confused. All I know is Fuji recommends a size 10 stripper in the KR Concept (casting). With a million dollars worth of high speed camera equipment, casting machines, prototyping capabilities and 5 full time engineers working year-round you can rest assured I'm going to try a size 10 stripper on a casting rod...and it won't have a size 4 welded in the center of it. Not trying to stir anything up here, just passing along some information from what most would consider a very reliable source.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pretty*



CroakerJO said:


> Now I'm confused. All I know is Fuji recommends a size 10 stripper in the KR Concept (casting). With a million dollars worth of high speed camera equipment, casting machines, prototyping capabilities and 5 full time engineers working year-round you can rest assured I'm going to try a size 10 stripper on a casting rod...and it won't have a size 4 welded in the center of it. Not trying to stir anything up here, just passing along some information from what most would consider a very reliable source.


Let me unconfuse u if possible. What I'm saying d4 does not Put a #10 stripper guides he puts #4 on his rods from what I have seen so he is not throwing kr concept, I guess it's not pretty. Hey I just looked at the kr video and what I saw was the line was steel allowed to slap down two or three guide before the Line was straighten out HENCE causing the lure to be jerk on in flight which will cause the lure to get off path. The microwaves on other hand once past the stripper the line is straight therefore no lure jerk causing a more accurate cast. U might need to try them because i was a skeptic of them at 
one time until I tried them. I do not think they where design by some Podunk. Think he was an engineer. I think both guide systems have there place. It just depends on how u fish, but casting in brush with braid and light lure i love the microwaves.......old low ride. Ps. Over and out on this one for me!!!!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

No sir on my casting rods I start with nothing smaller than an 8 or 6 depending on the build... The 4s or 4.5 don't start until I get the line to the bottom of the rod (spirials only) and start the running guides to the tip.... What I'm saying is you just can't convince me that a large guide with a small guide set just a few mm's away from the center of the large guide accomplishes more that the small guide alone...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I actually started this thread as a joke to show the Microwave guide my friend had made. Well today he again showed me the old rod. He used five minute epoxy to cover the thread wrap on the guide. He actually did a good job. I casted the rod and wow, it really worked well and I got a very long cast. I guess the joke is on me.


----------

